# Feature Request - Snippet drawer



## samphony (Apr 20, 2022)

It would be great if we could drop snippets from staffs into a drawer similar to the elements drawer. This way we could drop our own phrases and patterns there similar to apple loops or PreSonus Music Loops. The PreSonus music loops is an open api format. 

With such feature we could write a couple bars of celli and drop it into the snippets drawer. Staffpad will save all metadata and render an audio snippet all contained in that snippet. 

The user then can drag that snippet onto a instrument or an audio staff.


----------



## RogiervG (Apr 20, 2022)

I see, a pattern/sequence/motive/ostinato library you can make for reuse. That would indeed be handy, no more repeat writing that same thing again in other compositions (drag it in, alter it a bit here and there.. and done)


----------



## samphony (Apr 20, 2022)

Exactly


----------

